# 17 years old and where to begin...



## tylerdrun (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new here. I am 17 years old and live in Bangalore, India. I have always wanted to learn a martial art, stick with it and complete to the end. 

Unfortunately, there seem to be not that many options around here for martial arts. I've attended trial classes for two different forms and want to choose one. 

I have attended kick boxing class and krav maga class. Both these classes are just twice a week for two hours each. And they are already quite expensive. But I'm ready to pay for it as I run my own business as well. 

I know how good it feels to know that you can defend yourself and kick any guy's *** if the situation arises. I want to feel that way and that can only be done by mastery. 

But I don't think either of these classes are that great. You can take a look at the videos here: 









That is Krav Maga. And this is the kick boxing class: 






At the krav maga class, the coach is about 30 something. He is big and has a huge belly but is real quick when it comes to kicking ***. He knows stuff and he trains stuff. But he seems to lack the composure a martial art coach requires. 

Well, he seems to arrive extremely late(about 15 min). The place where he coaches is quite far... And I cant take a bike with me coz I don't have a license(too many cops in that area)... 

On the other hand, in the kick boxing class the guy looked extremely lean... but he had good stamina. Well I don't know how the training is. Only the kick boxing class has many coaches and trainers all over the city. 

The classes are only on the weekends. Is it a good way to start? Since kickboxing thing is closer to me and cheaper, will it be okay to start with that... 

I want some real ground and pound. I've gotten into a few fights. I've been the one who's been belting sometimes.. But I've gotten belted more. 

I'm quite good in protecting myself from a complete lock by changing position. So I can easily exhaust the other guy's stamina until my stamina goes off. 

What will be the best one for me? I'm very interested in Krav Maga. But I want to learn the real deal krav maga. Not some lame money making scam... Looking at these guy's prices, that's what I think the Krav Maga here is for. 

They have what you would call an hours package. Twenty hours, twenty five hours. And if that's not finished up in a month, no continuation of the time for the next month.

If someone was to ask me, what I would choose? I'd choose to learn Krav Maga with a real coach and have real training. Like the one they train in Israel. There are lots of videos showing the Krav Maga training in israel. I'd like to train hard core... like a real school.

And if I have money, I intend to go to Israel to personally receive trainign from a reputable school. So for my instant gratification and to get myself in shape for the real training... what should i choose to start with? Kickbox or Krav maga? 

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally if I were in your area I would look into Gatka or another Indian martial system.  However, if you are interested in foreign martial systems then check around for Pekiti Tirsia as there might be some there.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Tyler this my humble opinions.



> I have attended kick boxing class and krav maga class. Both these classes are just twice a week for two hours each. And they are already quite expensive. But I'm ready to pay for it as I run my own business as well.


 Nothing odd about 2 times a week at 2 hours a class it is pretty common but it depends on how much it cost. 

The cost depends on how much of demand the style is,the area it is in,how good is the teacher.

Learning say BJJ privately From one of the Gracies an hour may cost more than a class with average joe Bjj purple belt.


The Krav Maga(first two videos) were terrible. I am hoping it was a demo by beginners but even if they are they show no fundamentals just amateur display of someone with no martial training at all. 
The weak punches,sloppy kicks,weak foundations I just don't see it measuring up against even an unskilled thug or mugger.

The third video the kickboxing school(Shootfighting) actually looks pretty good.
Much better compared to the Krav Maga school. This is what you are looking for I believe. It is Shoot fighting which is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shootfighting
As you can see there is wrestling in there too. 
Shootfighting has produced some very famous fighters and if you are looking for some hard core training then go train with them I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## tylerdrun (Oct 6, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally if I were in your area I would look into Gatka or another Indian martial system.  However, if you are interested in foreign martial systems then check around for Pekiti Tirsia as there might be some there.



Thanks for the quick reply. We don't have either... No training classes around. There's one in the capitol. That's 1000s of kms away. 

Most of the people here have forgotten their own martial arts... Given that some of the kung fu tricks initially originated in India. 

Everything got lost here because of the mentality of the people towards it. But the main head of the kick boxing coach(he teaches for the senior student) knows quite many martial arts. 

He knows the indian, ju jitsu and many more.


----------



## tylerdrun (Oct 6, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Hi Tyler this my humble opinions.
> 
> Nothing odd about 2 times a week at 2 hours a class it is pretty common but it depends on how much it cost.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the reply. The name of the kick boxing association here is Independent ShootFighters. So it is that I think. And plus it's cheaper. Just 40 dollars a month for training which I can afford from my business. I think I will go with them as their timings are flexible, cheaper. 

Plus the head of the association knows lots of martial arts from muay thai, ju jitsu, indian martial art, a japanese art and kick boxing. 

Thanks for taking the time and checking out the videos to let me know. I appreciate your help.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Oct 8, 2010)

Remember that taking a kick boxing class isn't going to make you a super hero. If you are taking it to get into street fights then you better step away for a minute and think about why you ended up in a fight. If you don't want to fight then you need to learn how to avoid them mentally. I have always been good at that game, but I am also a rather large guy and that helps me.

Taking a kickboxing class where you are throwing punches and kicks and not getting hit won't teach you anything about winning a street fight. You need to learn to duck and move to a real punch in order to know what to do in a street fight. Your mental aspect will help as well. General Patton said, "A pint of sweat saves a gallon of blood." That is true for martial arts as well. You put in the work and you will get good. I can't tell you how many times I have come out with a bloody nose and sore joints from my jiu jitsu class because I wanted to learn my breaking points lol.


----------



## tylerdrun (Oct 8, 2010)

stonewall1350 said:


> Remember that taking a kick boxing class isn't going to make you a super hero. If you are taking it to get into street fights then you better step away for a minute and think about why you ended up in a fight. If you don't want to fight then you need to learn how to avoid them mentally. I have always been good at that game, but I am also a rather large guy and that helps me.
> 
> Taking a kickboxing class where you are throwing punches and kicks and not getting hit won't teach you anything about winning a street fight. You need to learn to duck and move to a real punch in order to know what to do in a street fight. Your mental aspect will help as well. General Patton said, "A pint of sweat saves a gallon of blood." That is true for martial arts as well. You put in the work and you will get good. I can't tell you how many times I have come out with a bloody nose and sore joints from my jiu jitsu class because I wanted to learn my breaking points lol.



It's not that I want to learn to fight to get into street fights. I want to feel secure that if some guy tries to boss around me, I can defend myself and stop him. 

There's a sense of security from learning martial arts.  I experienced when I went for trial classes. 

I want the courage to face my fears. I believe that martial arts gives me that courage. It tells me, what's the worst thing that's gonna happen and makes me do the fearsome / unknown thing. 

I have a lot of fears - my inner demons that are stopping me from succeeding. To get my inner game right, I need something like this. Some martial art where I get out of my comfort zone and learn new things. 

At the gym, it's just me and the weights. No comfort zones there. At the class, it's me, the other guys training and we are doing some real training. 

It's almost a simulation of a real world fight. A fight makes you feel so great.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Oct 26, 2010)

In any case, try not to commit to any place right away. I'm not sure how it is in India, but here in canada, most schools want to make you sign a contract/membership right away within 1-2 sample classes. I would say try it out for at least a month and see how you're feeling.

Also, a huge indicator for me is to look at their black belts/advanced students and see if they are what I want to become. Is their technique spectacular? It's hard to judge when you don't know the system, but some you'll notice some aspects that stand out.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 26, 2010)

From a fighting aspect, the shootfighting place looks to be much better.

My biggest advice is do not take martial arts from an instructor you have doubts about.  You have to trust your instructor and you will be spending a lot of time with him, if you stick with it.  Anything that is setting off alarm bells now will more than likely turn into a huge issue later down the road.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'd go for the shootfighting. The Krav Maga videos were probably done with beginners, but even then I'd say the punches and kicks were weak and would only be a minor annoyance to the guys who want something from you, be it your money or blood.

Ask the instructors some questions if you want. Good instructors will answer them and would be more than willing to spend their time on you.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with everyone else...the shootfighting is probably your best bet.

But like someone said, talk to the instructors...good instructors will never hesitate to answer any questions.


----------



## tylerdrun (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks all of u. I joint the shootfighting class and attended my fifth class today. 

I must say that it's been amazing all though I haven't sparred yet. I am just doing the normal exercises and have been practicing punches and kicks. 

WIth every class, I see a little improvement. I was punching like a ***** iwthout using my shoulders in the first class and now I see some better punches. 

And the same for the kicks. I was actually just pointing in my kicks and now I've improved. I am actually kicking by thrusting my hip forward.

There is improvement but there are lots of flaws in my technique. Gotta go for more practice...

I joint the class on 10/10/10. My instructor is just two years older than me and has two years experience. But the head instructor has lots of experience(20yrs odd and five martial arts). 

I am training as a  newbie here and soon willl move to the other class when I turn 18 and get some experience under my belt. 


Thanks.


----------

